# pond full of vegatation



## farmboy (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a pond on my property that's overrun with weeds, this year we put about a hundred fingerlings in it so we can fish in it. 
My question is..... can I kill the weeds without harming the fish ? I know there are products out there that make that claim but ........ recently I noticed some leeches in the ponds so I got some ducks, will these chemicals harm the ducks ?


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

You need to identify the weeds first so you know what kind of treatment to use. Pondboss.com. Is A great place to start,don't rush into anything do your homework it will pay off in the long run.


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Be careful with the ducks. I have a pond that is full of weeds and algae. I have call ducks and pekins. Last week I lost a duck to a snapping turtle. When turtle season opens it is payback time. I used an algaecide I got from TSC. I use a hand sprayer. Seems to keep the algae under control. My pond has bluegills, bass, lots of minnows. The algaecide does not affect them. Going to apply aquashade next to control weeds.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

To clear an few lanes for fishing weedy areas in our lakes, I made this for trimming weeds.
Toss it out and yank it in sharply to cut weeds off at the bottom.
When the wind blows the trimmed weeds to shore, rake them out.


----------



## farmboy (Jun 3, 2013)

Most of whats in there is tall grass from the water level being up, no algea but there are some what looks like lilly pads. last year we put pond blue in it and it didn't do anything to the plants..... we have perch, hybred bluegill large mouth bass and some other assorted from a fishing trip.
I made a pond rake with a very sharp blade and it just bent the grass over.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Take samples of the weeds and send them to Aquacide Co killlakeweeds.com and they will identify them for you and make a recommendation as to what chemical to use. There are many different 
treatments, depending on weed, and all affect fish and wildlife differently.
If your pond has an outlet, you may have to get a permit first. They should be able to advise you there also.

Depending on where you live, you may find someone locally that could identify your weeds and recommend a treatment.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

How Big is the pond?


----------



## farmboy (Jun 3, 2013)

The pond is about 75'x 200' and from 3' to 9' deep. The water level is dropping now. tried to make a week rake but the grass just bent over. Its so tall and thin.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

jimp said:


> To clear an few lanes for fishing weedy areas in our lakes, I made this for trimming weeds.
> Toss it out and yank it in sharply to cut weeds off at the bottom.
> When the wind blows the trimmed weeds to shore, rake them out.


 That really is the best long term solution. By just chemically treating, you will be leaving all of those nutrients in the pond. A combination of raking and chemical treating will help remove excess nutrients and keep new growth at bay. Just be careful, as weeds like milfoil will spread faster if you just cut because the cuttings left beind will sprout and grow themselves, and could make the problem worse. Like said, step 1 is finding out plants you are dealing with specifically.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I have had good results with aquacide. One word of caution though, when the dead weeds decompose oxegen is consumed as part of the proccess. If you kill to much at once you can deplete the oxegen in the water and kill your fish.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

joe c. said:


> You need to identify the weeds first so you know what kind of treatment to use. Pondboss.com. Is A great place to start,don't rush into anything do your homework it will pay off in the long run.


Exactly, determine weeds first before treating or harvesting. Harvesting plants like milfoil does nothing but encourages new growth. Algacides won't touch pondweeds. Disquat, may not help in algae. I sprayed weeds for quite some time so do homework. If its a pond with no flow, treat no more than a 3rd at a time. Chemicals won't kill fish or harm ducks, it's the rapid death of plants using up available oxygen in the water mixed with high temps that kill fish. So a third in warm temps like summer are important. Trout are your most susceptible fish and algacides I say use extreme caution. Trout can't process the copper like warm water fish. Best of luck.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Did you put in a beach or add sand to the lake edge? Surprisingly sand promotes weed growth in ponds that have little wave action.


----------



## rageoda (Jan 17, 2009)

jimp said:


> To clear an few lanes for fishing weedy areas in our lakes, I made this for trimming weeds.
> Toss it out and yank it in sharply to cut weeds off at the bottom.
> When the wind blows the trimmed weeds to shore, rake them out.


I've seen video on a very similar product on the market...can't remember the name of it. I think it was made and marketed on the Canadian side.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

